# [Abierto] Animaciones flash sin sonido

## Sparkster

Hola, muchachos. Os comento mi problema: cuando abro una aplicación flash (da igual que sea una animación, un juego, un video de youtube o un video de google) a veces no va el sonido. Digo a veces porque pasa cuando le da la gana. En realidad sólo me va el sonido un 20% de las veces, pero siempre falla porque sí. A veces abro un video de youtube, por ejemplo; funciona el sonido. Lo reproduzco de nuevo, sigue funcionando. Lo reproduzco de nuevo y ya no funciona. De ahí a 5 minutos vuelve a funcionar (cuando le da por ahí, que es raro que pase).

No sé dónde puede estar el error... ¿A alguien le pasa algo parecido?Last edited by Sparkster on Sun Apr 02, 2006 8:48 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kalcetoh

Creo que a mi me pasaba algo parecido cuando tenía el sonido de gnome desactivado.

Si activas el sonido de gnome se lanza el servidor de sonido esd, y no se porqué con esd corriendo

el flash ya no me da problemas, incluso suena a la vez que otras aplicaciones que usan alsa, cosa

que no podía hacer antes (sin esd corriendo).

Debe ser que si flash encuentra esd, lo usa, y si no, usa oss directamente, digo yo.

Prueba a ver.

----------

## Sparkster

Mmmmm es que yo utilizo kde. ¿Cómo puedo hacer para arrancar el esd? ¿Tendría que instalar algún paquete?

----------

## pacho2

Probablemente con artsd también funcione. Asegurate de tener el sonido de KDE habilitado

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## Sparkster

Hola, chicos. Probé a ver si tenía el artsd corriendo, y evidentemente, sí (si no me da que no iba a tener sonido  :Razz: ), pero el problema persiste. ¿Alguna otra idea?

----------

## elKano

Puedes intentar lanzar el navegador con aoss (emulación oss de alsa) con la linea:

```
aoss <navegador>
```

Yo uso Opera y haciendo eso me funciona el sonido con flash bien, pero el navegador se vuelve muy inestable y se cierra de vez en cuando y sin avisar.

Es posible que compilando el kernel con emulación oss activada funcione, pero no lo he intentado (todavía).

----------

## Sparkster

¿En qué paquete viene el aoss?

----------

## elKano

 *Sparkster wrote:*   

> ¿En qué paquete viene el aoss?

 

```

# equery belongs aoss

[ Searching for file(s) aoss in *... ]

media-libs/alsa-oss-1.0.10-r1 (/usr/bin/aoss)

```

----------

## Sparkster

Parece que seguimos en la misma. Lo instalé y arranqué el firefox de esta forma, pero sigue sin ir el sonido...

----------

## maximan

Usas alsa o OSS ??

hay una opcion en alsa para emular OSS y te permite escuchar.

yo tuve ese problema pero recompile el kernel y listo!

Maxi

----------

## Sparkster

Uso alsa (debería haberlo dicho antes xDDDD). En el apartado de sonido tengo esto tal que así:  

```

  │ │               <*> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture                 │ │

  │ │               <*>   Sequencer support                                       │ │

  │ │               < >     Sequencer dummy client                             │ │

  │ │               <*>   OSS Mixer API                                             │ │

  │ │               <*>   OSS PCM (digital audio) API                          │ │

  │ │               [*]   OSS Sequencer API                                       │ │

  │ │               < >   RTC Timer support                                       │ │

  │ │               [ ]   Verbose printk                                               │ │

  │ │               [ ]   Debug                                                           │ │

  │ │                     Generic devices  --->                                      │ │

```

¿Debería seleccionar alguna otra cosa?

----------

## Bloot

Elimina el directorio ./mozilla de tu /home y prueba si ahora lanzando el navegador con aoss firefox tienes sonido.

----------

## Sparkster

Acabo de probar lo que dice Bloot y sí, funciona sin problemas. De todas formas tengo curiosidad por saber cómo hizo maximan con el kernel. ¿Puedes decirme dónde se le indica lo de la emulacion de oss?

----------

## Sparkster

Pues no, no funciona. Estuvo funcionando durante un rato de casualidad, pero vuelve a hacer lo que le da la gana y ya no va el sonido. ¿Alguien sabe cómo es eso del kernel?

----------

## 7th_sign

oye mira, yo tenia ese problema, pero actualice todo el sistema, y me puse las mm-sources, esto es lo que puse en la parte del sonido.

```

  x x <M> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture                                                                       x x  

  x x <M>   Sequencer support                                                                                     x x  

  x x <M>     Sequencer dummy client                                                                              x x  

  x x <M>   OSS Mixer API                                                                                         x x  

  x x <M>   OSS PCM (digital audio) API                                                                           x x  

  x x [*]     OSS PCM (digital audio) API - Include plugin system                                                 x x  

  x x [*]   OSS Sequencer API                                                                                     x x  

  x x <M>   RTC Timer support                                                                                     x x  

  x x [*]     Use RTC as default sequencer timer                                                                  x x  

  x x [ ]   Dynamic device file minor numbers (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                      x x  

  x x [*]   Support old ALSA API                                                                                  x x  

  x x [*]   Verbose procfs contents                                                                               x x  

  x x [ ]   Verbose printk                                                                                        x x  

  x x [ ]   Debug                                                                                                 x x  

  x x       Generic devices  --->                                                                                 x x  

  x x       PCI devices  --->                                                                                     x x  

  x x       USB devices  --->                                                                                     x x  

  x 
```

una vez que termino de compilar todo el sistema y coloque el nuevo kernel, inicie mi session y el mozilla me decia que no habia plugin de flash, entonces le di clck y automaticamente lo bajo y se instalo, y me sorprendio por que yo pense no habria sonido, lo cual me ahorro una batalla.  :Very Happy: 

realmente no se que se debe que reprodusca el sonido, por ahi habia ledio que se tenia que compilar un plugin de mplayer para 32 (uso amd64). Aunque yo creo que se debe a los mm-sources ya que siempre habia usado las gentoo-sources.

A ver si esta info te es de ayuda.

Saludos

----------

## Sparkster

El asunto es que al ser unas sources inestables preferiría quedarme con las gentoo. De todas formas sé que se puede hacer con unas gentoo, ya que tengo visto gente a la que les va sin problemas. Por eso estoy comiéndome la olla buscando La Solución Mágica...

----------

## maximan

Te funciono con los datos que te pase???

Maxi

----------

## 7th_sign

es verdad con las gentoo-sources se puede hacer andar el sonido del flash pero se tiene que poner el mplayer a 32 bit y yo no quiero usar mas aplicaciones en 32 cuando tengo un CPU de 64.

Por esta razón mejor me muevo al transparente mundo de la inestabilidad.

saludos

----------

## v1ll4

Despues de probar y probar todo lo imaginable, hoy actualizo de 2.6.11 a las gentoo-sources ( 2.6.15) , misma configuracion , solo descargar y hacer el make.

No he tocado configuracion de alsa ni nada.

De repente , FUNCIONA   :Shocked:  .

----------

## Icarvs

Si utilizas arts como dices, usa artsdsp para arrancar el navegador. El dispositivo de sonido es exclusivo, en cuanto lo está usando un programa ya no puede usarlo nadie más. artsdsp te permite multiplexarlo.

----------

## Overpeer

Para  que se oiga el flash en Konqueror siempre, debes marcar Usar artsdsp para pasar los sonidos del plugin a traves de aRts"

Un saludo.

----------

## Sparkster

Por lo pronto probé todo y el problema sigue persistiendo. Hoy me cargaré el ALSA y echaré una ojeada a un par de detalles del howto alsa que me pasó maximan, a ver qué tal va...

----------

## Sparkster

Bueno, al final la solución es una combinación de todo lo que me dijisteis.

1.- Emulación OSS en el kernel.

2.- Todo lo referente al sonido del kernel compilado como módulo.

3.- El alsa bien metidito en el script de arranque.

4.- Alsa-tools, alsa-oss y alsa-utils bien instalados.

5.- Arrancar el navegador con aoss navegador.

Si dejo sin hacer uno sólo de esos pasos ya casca. Por el momento llevo unos 10 minutos probándolo y todavía no falló. Espero que siga así... 

Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.

----------

## pacho2

Entonces, ¿es estrictamente necesario que lo corras con aoss?

Saludos

----------

## Sparkster

Si no lo corro con aoss pasa lo mismo de siempre, funciona un par de veces y luego adiós muy buenas. Misterioso xD

----------

## Sparkster

Detalle muy curioso, chicos. 

Tengo el firefox para que me arranque desde menú con el comando "aoss firefox". Sin embargo, no siempre funciona el sonido, y haciéndolo desde terminal sí funciona (con el mismo comando)

Es curioso, ¿no?

----------

## RiNoA__

Hola,

Yo no he conseguido que funcionara el sonido en ningún momento de youtube en mozilla-firefox ni instalando el plugin de macromedia que me bajé de la web (cuando lo instalé se empezaron a ver los vídeos, aunque sin sonido) ni arrancando 

```
aoss firefox
```

 ya que no me lo reconoce como comando y tampoco encuentra anda con equery o emerge (utilizo alsa). Además, no quisiera borrar ./mozilla de mi home ya que tengo otros plugins aparte que sí que me funcionan... ¿Alguna idea más?

----------

## Soul Lost

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> UnderHouse ~ # more /usr/bin/mozilla
> 
> #!/bin/sh
> ...

 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ALSA_Complete_%28includes_dmix%29#Firefox.2C_Mozilla.2C_RealPlayer.2C_Skype_.26_Co

----------

## RiNoA__

EDIT:

Ya puedo hacer lo que se indica en el HOWTO y tengo también bien puesto el plugin, pero aún así sigo sin tener sonido en firefox, a alguien más le pasa?  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

